# Forenbersicht > Wer? Wo? Wann? >  >  Ringkobing im Oktober / Spontan

## Joe Wagner

Hi!
ich wollte jetzt spontan mal an den Ringkobing Fjord starten, war allerdings noch nie da und alleine ist ja auch nicht so cool! Wer also Bock hat oder sowieso was geplant hatte, kann sich gerne melden! Ich bin 19, wollte noch an der Powerhalse arbeiten, versuche mich gerade an kleineren Sprngen und freue mich immer, wenn ich mit jemandem Fachsimpeln kann und neue Erfahrungen sammel!
Liebe Gre

----------

